# Something keeps digging up my flowers



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

So everyday i come home theres all these burrows dug in my flower beds. They got holes and channels goin everywhere. It wouldnt bother me to much but they keep burrowing through all the damn root balls to my flowers and its killing them. Im gonna guess its chipmunks cuz thats all i see around but maybe its moles. Besides getting alot of spray foam caulk or epoxy to seal the holes shut how can i get rid of whatever it is without putting stray bullets through the neighborhood?


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

sounds like either moles or voles They make traps for them that basically spear them in the hole when they go by. There are also some electronic devices that will drive them crazy and they go away. A good farm supply store will have a lot more info though.
Oh Jack russel terriers work too but are hard on the flowers too


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

Im not gonna lie i dont give a rats ass if they die, in fact id prefer it just as long as my flowers/kids/dog dont die with em. :shifty:


----------



## samiam50 (Jul 1, 2009)

*Gardener*

:tank:send in the reinforcements! You're going to need them if you plan on getting rid of moles! It's easier just to learn to live with them or get a cat! My yard has a lot of large flower beds and every day when I get home there is a new trail or hole and another plant uprooted. I live in Eldred, PA and I think that all the wet weather we've had this summer is making it too easy for the little bass tards to dig!

One good thing ......... they eat slugs & grubs!


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

Wow seriously eldred, kinda weird to find someone on a board like this that lives like 20 mins away in the backwoods of PA. :laughing:


----------



## Dustyrose (Feb 13, 2009)

samiam50 said:


> ......... they eat slugs & grubs!


 
That is exactly your problem. Moles love grubs. You need to get rid of them to rid your yard of the moles. 

I think Bob the landscaper can probably help you with this one.


----------



## Dustyrose (Feb 13, 2009)

Sorry, Samiam. Your a landscaper. Did I misspeak? It is my understanding that grubs (which turn into beatles) are the main diet of moles.


----------



## BobsLandscaping (May 25, 2009)

Whenever I have a client with a rodent problem I call the Idaho Trapping Association. They hook me up with a trapper in the area. Trapping isn't a real popular hobby, but the guys (and gals) that do it are fanatical about it. If they have permission to trap and keep they usually don't charge, but I give em an Applebees gift card anyway.

The Pennsylvania trapping association has a website www.patrappers.com Check it out and see if you can find a trapper near you.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

From the Pest Control section here:



mrmike said:


> This was just discussed here not too long ago-just do a search. I have used that grub killer & everything else under the sun-They don't work! The grub killer justy works for a little while-thats why it says "control" on the bags. Here are some Pics of some of my yard this spring-
> Well in the last post-someone said to put juicy fruit gum in there holes/tunnels- so I did & guess what -they are all gone !!! Dead I guess-I don't care- it works & it only cost 50 cents !!!!
> You can google this method & find out it isn't bull ! Moles be Gone!!!!
> :clap: JUICY FRUIT GUM


----------



## samiam50 (Jul 1, 2009)

*Good Luck*

Jeff,

Best of luck with whatever you try with getting rid of moles! They are so bad this year ours are brazen enough to visit us on the patio while we sit outside. It drives the dogs crazy! They have to cross the patio to get from one flower bed to another but they are entertaining to watch run .... blind little mess makers.

If your PA 'yard' is anything like mine it's extremely large and surrounded by deep woods and untreated properties. So treating to kill grubs is ok but a never ending battle and besides that I hate pesticides and the after effects on pets and people.

I still say, if you can't live with the moles get a cat [and I don't care for cats]. It's the only fail proof, safe method to get rid of them and those pesky 'protected' chipmonks!

:help:


----------



## Rocha_Const (Feb 7, 2010)

Here in Maryland the main couse of underground tunneling are chipmunks. Home owners hate them, but I just love how damn cute they are!!!! LOL


----------



## Designbuilt (Feb 7, 2010)

*I'm pretty sure it's....*

One of these... They turned Vegan, they wanted to take the heat off of themselves for a while...


----------

